# R33 GTST flocked dash and door cards pics



## Multics (Apr 27, 2008)

I don't know if many of you like the "flock look", but this is just a quick post with some pics of the awesome flocking job done by a friend of mine. Did the whole dash with custom dual 60mm guage gear surround and custom steering wheel cowl with a 52mm gauge pod. The door cards look really nice with the custom speaker pods for my Hertz components. I also got a parcel shelf but didn't take any pictures. 

I'll have the roof lining done soon as well as the A pillars and rear part of the interior...

Really happy with the job, has to be seen in the flesh :smoker:

Made a quick vid of the car (trying out Sony Vegas), I just uploaded it on youtube:
YouTube - My Nissan Skyline R33 GTS-T - Part 2


----------



## N15M0 (Jan 31, 2008)

Looks really cool! How much roughly did it cost? - PM if you prefer...


----------



## Mr CL7 (Jul 28, 2010)

Wow!


----------



## firefighter81 (Apr 9, 2004)

I like it, but I think you went a little overboard with it. There is nothing to accent the flock now, it's EVERYWHERE. Should do some pieces in carbon fiber to really set things off.


----------



## callumw (Nov 4, 2003)

Got to admit that it's not to my taste, but what do I know ... 

As long as you're liking it that's all that matters :thumbsup:


----------



## Cris (Sep 17, 2007)

Looks good to me. I might have gone for a different colour for the fascia though but that personal preference.


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Brilliant, thought would I have only flocked the dash sections that look like leather, flocking the center consols and shift panels looks strange . . . would have been better to get thoses in full shiny carbon to get some offset in the colors.

Good idea.:thumbsup:


----------



## Multics (Apr 27, 2008)

I hear you... I had some pieces in CF before like the gear surround and it just looked "off" with the rest of the dash now that it's flocked. It's loads better in the flesh I have to say the camera does not do it much justice. But each to their own I suppose, I really like it now


----------



## carbongtr (May 31, 2008)

Wow that looks flocking great could you give me an indication of cost aswell  cheers


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

nice,similar to the plans i have for my car


----------



## thmas (Oct 5, 2010)

nice door panels


----------

